

Microsoft preps IE 8 for the web-challenged - axod
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/04/interent_explorer_8_list/

======
smoody
"IE 8, currently in beta, makes it hard to view millions of existing web pages
because it's the first version of Microsoft's browser that claims to be fully
standards-compliant."

That is, of course, quite an ironic statement, but good for MSoft for biting
the bullet and sticking with it in spite of the hurt it is going to cause.

